# Question to Moderators; Banning a member



## arnisandyz (Apr 15, 2003)

How do we put in a complaint regarding another member?  Do I start a thread to Vote "?"  of off the forum?  While I don't have a personal problem with this person, its very disappointing seeing his "bad energy" displayed in every thread he starts or replys to.  While this person does offer some knowledge and insight, for the most part, its not worth reading through his garbage to get anything out of it.  If enough respected members of this forum agree that this guy is an ***, can he just go away?  Its not worth my time and effort to fight with this person or read about his BS with other members.  If something isn't done I feel you will loose good members because of this, including myself.

Name withheld to protect the *******.

Andy


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 15, 2003)

To date we have banned about 20 members.

We ban as a last resort, when suggestions, nudges and warnings have failed.  

How we determine a need to ban varies case by case.  We don't put it up to the members to 'vote em off' as I havent seen that to be an effective solution.

In most cases, we issue warnings.  How they respond or react determines the next stage.  

In a recent case, multiple warnings were sent and the individual blew them off, boasting about being warned.  He was suspended, and then created a new account just so he could get the 'last word in'.  Both accounts are now banned, and other blocks are in place.  Due to his attitude and followup emails, his ISP and email host were also notified as they violated their Terms of Service.

We do not read everything on the board...we can't.  If you find something posted that you deem inapropriate, offensive, or a violation of our rules, please, use the "Report to Mod" link, and tell us why.  

We will look into it, and issue warnings as we see fit.  95% of the time those warnings seem to solve things.  

If we recieve several reports on the same post, we then have a larger sampling of folks who see a problem.

We need every members help to keep things moving smoothly.
Let us know where you see problems, and we will investigate.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 15, 2003)

Let me expand on some of these points:

-Please use the Report to Mod. feature liberally!

-Feel free to PM/e-mail us your concerns.

-Consider using the Ignore feature--you won't see the ignored user's posts.

-We proceed by discussions, warnings, more discussions, more warnings, more discussions, suspensions/bans, as needed.

-Your input is very welcome--if the members ain't happy, ain't nobody happy!

Send us your complaints. We'll treat them confidentially. We can't read every post and don't always see them the way others might, so your help is appreciated. It's like any other dojo--if you train here, you are expected to help keep it clean!

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 15, 2003)

Are you talking about the moron?


----------



## moromoro (Apr 15, 2003)

i would also like to put in a complain on renegade, his reply's have been abusive, i have simply replyed to his reply's..


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *i would also like to put in a complain on renegade, his reply's have been abusive, i have simply replyed to his reply's.. *



:wah: :wah: :wah: :wah:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 15, 2003)

Guys, enough already.  

Tim, Terry, take it to PM, Email, or any other place off this board.

I'm assuming that both parties are past the age of 18.....but from the last couple of exchanges, I doubt highly anyone could tell that.


If -ANY- one wants to put in a complaint, use the "Report to Moderator" feature at the lower right side of each and every post.


----------



## Disco (Apr 16, 2003)

If and When someone is banned, how do they manage to get back in and under the same name? I personally have no interest in or with the select few that were banned. I'm just curious as to how the staff allows them back in and after a very short time period. One party states that's he is banned, within the posts. But he's still here and the admin people are sharing posts with him. I find that somewhat strange. Perhaps there is more to the situation's then we are privy to. To me a ban is a ban


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 16, 2003)

When we suspend someone, they can read, but not post.

When we ban someone, they can't do anything if logged in.

Depending on the situation, we can block them at additional levels so that they cant even access the site.  We do that very rarely.

If you see a post by someone whose account it banned, that is usually because they were made before we locked em out.  We don't remove old posts very often.

How do they get back in?  Sometimes they change it just enough to sign in as a new user.  When we catch them, we use the stronger blocks.  

Hopefully that makes sence...i'm a few hours past nap time now..heh.


----------

